#ubuntu-ch 2016-09-12
<disco_> Hello
<disco_> I'm encoutering a problem with APT which I never met and that common solving ideas didn't help. When I do an apt-get update, it can't accomplish the work pretending: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<disco_> Then I tried to add the keys again (as it was working before): apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<disco_> I did it for both missing keys.
<disco_> But the problem continues the same way. Any ideas/tips ?
<disco_> (I've to leave, and didn't started irc session in screen) :-) Have a nice day.
